# Main > News >  Wanted - cartography articles

## ProFantasy

We will be doing a series of articles on cartography for rpg.net. While they can feature CC3 and other ProFantasy products, they should also be of general interest to other rpg players. If you think you could produce such an article, please email me, simonwork@profantasy.com.

----------


## ravells

Hi Simon!

I'd be happy for you to use any of the stuff in my pdf about City Building (see my sig for the link) with appropriate credit to me and the guild.

Cheers

Ravi.

----------


## ProFantasy

> Hi Simon!
> 
> I'd be happy for you to use any of the stuff in my pdf about City Building (see my sig for the link) with appropriate credit to me and the guild.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ravi.


That's great, high quality stuff - but we are looking for new material. We will pay. Please contact me off list if you are interested.

----------

